

Go support for Android (Games) - AliCollins
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1N3XyVkAP8nmWjASz8L_OjjnjVKxgeVBjIsTr5qIUcA4/edit

======
CmonDev
How would those games be then ported to other platforms?

